# Evaluate My Elephant Ear



## Daze (Dec 11, 2014)

So I am not sure if this is exactly show quality but maybe its offspring has a shot pics to follow


----------



## Daze (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you'd like this fish to be properly evaluated, you need to get a full profile picture, under light, while the fish is flaring. The presentation and lighting in this picture make it impossible to tell anything meaningful about your fish.


----------



## Daze (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah the lightings bad ill try to re adjust thankyou. I really just want a breeding evaluation more then a show but iaware there is a class for EE as well will work on lighting


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you're trying to produce high-quality fish, a breed eval and a show eval are going to be the same thing.


----------



## Daze (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah I just gotta work on the lighting I guess I'm alittle ahead of myself but just got the little guy yesterday I'm trying to figure out what exactly it is because the container just said EE Male I'm pretty sure its a HM Plakat I wanna breed it to the right fish I'm not going EE x EE I think the issues would be too high rather breed it with a non then breed it back to the father is that the general concept?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Not for EE, no. EE is very recessive. This should probably be moved over to the breeding section...

To take a decent picture of your fish, all you need is a basic camera, a photo tank, a desk lamp, and a piece of paper. The photo tank should be a small, 1/4th gallon glass box with a straight front (no curved corners). Put the fish in that, back the tank with the white paper, adjust the lighting using the desk lamp, and get the fish to flare. You can use a mirror or another fish.

It's a bit more of a challenge in the tank, but the general situation is the same. He MUST be flaring, and it MUST be a full profile, or we have no way of knowing his tail type and general form quality.

Once you've presented your fish properly, members can give an evaluation.


----------



## Daze (Dec 11, 2014)

Cool cool Thankyou


----------

